# Vent about your N7!



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I love my Nexus7.... I really do, but there are somethings that just chap my ass. Post up your minor annoyances as well... please dont post the ranting about how it was released 

1: Devices shouldnt be shipped with half screwed in screws..... EVER

2: Why Google must you (1) Reverse the USB port making cross-compatibility with the Galaxy Nexus impossible (2) Put the POGO Pins on the wrong side. Ok, so for cosmetic reasons you put it on the left side, why not the top?? it makes it physically impossible to use a single dock for both Nexus models... Worst decision ever Google, you really screwed up this one. Apple thrives from cross-compatibility for things like docks and speaker docks, and Google touts the USB Audio or whatever... bad decision... very bad.

All done


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing to vent about for me. Also Google didn't build the N7 Asus did so technically you should be "venting" to them.

As far as the Apple comment goes, really? I've seen TONS of audio docks that the i*hone will fit into that an iPad wouldn't even come close to fitting in at all.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Nothing to vent about for me. Also Google didn't build the N7 Asus did so technically you should be "venting" to them.
> 
> As far as the Apple comment goes, really? I've seen TONS of audio docks that the i*hone will fit into that an iPad wouldn't even come close to fitting in at all.


Yeah there are docks specific to the iPhone or iPod (those are cross compatible) but they all use the same "dock" (EDIT- dock is a bad word, connector is the word im looking for) itself, so if the size works, then the device will function.

Google had to pass the product, and they added the POGO pins, they should have reviewed this issue


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

no issues mine came with the screen intact if somethings lose i cant tell. but i have heard of some people having those issues which is ridiculous. no one should have to finish building a device they just paid for.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

My only complaint is that Google made this thing so damn cool. I rarely mess with my Gnex anymore and it feels left out.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> My only complaint is that Google made this thing so damn cool. I rarely mess with my Gnex anymore and it feels left out.


haha my GNex loves it because my battery never goes below 50% anymore


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha my GNex loves it because my battery never goes below 50% anymore


Mine hasnt either. I think I saw 60% once last week


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha my GNex loves it because my battery never goes below 50% anymore


QFT.. from 9am to 1am yesterday I was at 47% yesterday. That was with Tablet Talk running all day and a partial Kernel Wakelock all day as well i cant locate. Very happy with it paired to the GNex


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm mad that Apple hasn't filed a law suit against Google/Asus yet concerning the N7

/s


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> QFT.. from 9am to 1am yesterday I was at 47% yesterday. That was with Tablet Talk running all day and a partial Kernel Wakelock all day as well i cant locate. Very happy with it paired to the GNex


It is a great tablet and perfectly sized IMO. Reading a book on it is absolutely great compared to 10 inch tablets.

I do agree that Asus should have had better quality control but it happens and it's unfortunate. Still love my N7 though for sure. It's fun having CM10 Euroskank on both! Makes for a great transition when everything is the exact same!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It is a great tablet and perfectly sized IMO. Reading a book on it is absolutely great compared to 10 inch tablets.
> 
> I do agree that Asus should have had better quality control but it happens and it's unfortunate. Still love my N7 though for sure. It's fun having CM10 Euroskank on both! Makes for a great transition when everything is the exact same!


Im going to switch my Gnex to CM10 as well.. I miss my power control widgets.. It is a great tablet, the screen is very close to the iPad screen in terms of clarity... I hope to do a video of the difference between the 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm posting here to vent about not owning one (yet). #firstworldproblems


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm posting here to vent about not owning one (yet). #firstworldproblems


lol sell a touchpad and buy one damnit!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, I hate that I'm absolutely enjoying this tablet in stock form except for poitee's usb-otg kernel. It's taken all the fun out of having a Nexus device!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol sell a touchpad and buy one damnit!


Noooooo.....I need two, lol. Well kinda, hard to explain, but it would be more of a hassle not to have two with their current setup.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

nhat said:


> Noooooo.....I need two, lol. Well kinda, hard to explain, but it would be more of a hassle not to have two with their current setup.


I loved my Touchpad, but I hated the resolution/density issues


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't really use my touchpad on Android for much. Screen ratio hasn't been much of an issue since I don't play games on it.

It acts as more of a clock sitting on its charger than anything else, which makes it hard for me to find a reason to get another tablet even if I think the N7 is nice.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I have zero complaints. I'm a little concerned that I might literally be in love with this thing.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely love this device. Even with minor screen separation I couldn't be happier!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Because I bought it on my 25.00 play credit when I bought my N7 I'm pissed Dead Trigger went free . Devs reason too much piracy. wtf?

What's wrong with free? I already paid for it!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I have zero complaints. I'm a little concerned that I might literally be in love with this thing.


If only it had a vagina. *sigh*

I haz no sig


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha my GNex loves it because my battery never goes below 50% anymore


Seriously? I'm always tethering to my GNex now, so it kills the battery like twice as fast. Luckily I can charge whenever I'm at my desk at work, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got my new n7 and it already as a nick and like someone tried sanding the top corner....... and its new......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol people act like devices don't ship with problems.


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

I love mine. Can't put it down. With tablet talk makes it even worse. I now have to have a micro y splitter running to charge my n7 and gnex since they hooked at the hips. My gnex has been pushed down to being a hotspot b*tch now..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm coming from a GB phone - this thing makes it feel positively prehistoric.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I'm coming from a GB phone - this thing makes it feel positively prehistoric.


I couldn't imagine... I booted a Droid Incredible today with AOSP 2.3.5 to use as a IP Camera. I couldn't use it, I forgot how bad GB was compared with ICS & JB


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I love it; when I first got it I thought its colors were off, then I realized how saturated the GNex is...


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Best $250 ever

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpungeWorthy (Jul 30, 2012)

The Nexus Project said:


> Best $250 ever


That's a strange nexus case... I'm not ragging on you or anything, but is that case covering the camera and light sensor?? 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mobius135 (Jul 29, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> 2: Why Google must you (1) Reverse the USB port making cross-compatibility with the Galaxy Nexus impossible
> (2) Put the POGO Pins on the wrong side. Ok, so for cosmetic reasons you put it on the left side, why not the top?? it makes it physically impossible to use a single dock for both Nexus models... Worst decision ever Google, you really screwed up this one. Apple thrives from cross-compatibility for things like docks and speaker docks, and Google touts the USB Audio or whatever... bad decision...


Apple also has docks that look WAY too big when you drop an iPhone with their tiny screen on there, and some docks just look stupid with a fat not-even-ten-inch-screen iPad weighing it down. But there is this crazy cool feature about your tablet and phone. It's called screen rotation. So what does it matter if I dock this thing laying on it's left side, or it's right side? It will work just the same, and the screen will rotate either direction.

Your complaints... I don't see how they are complaints?


----------



## vectormax (Mar 23, 2012)

My son got his Nexus 7 on the first wave. Screen came with the left side loose defect. You could actually depress it and it moved a bit. It left a bad flavor so instead of getting a replacement, he returned it and my wife gave him the difference to buy one of those iPad's.

I received mine with the second wave that shipped. Solid as a rock. I installed Swype Beta and am loving it. In fact I was telling my son , I'll probably be selling my tf101 with keyboard. BTW I sold my Kindle Fire right before ordering this. Sold on EBay for $160 so I didn't have to make up to much of a difference in price. What a difference a real Android OS makes!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

No gorilla glass... hdmi out (for a mhl adapter)... ummm... that's about it.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why oh why did i buy a 8gb? I just didn't have the funds, now i kick myself, i have 1 day to return it and switch but i loose 27 on tax and shipping plus a 50 dollar up charge , not to mention more shipping, at this point plus the risk of a damn restocking fee. I'm about to go into my lab and solder in a Sd card reader like a mad scientest , hell bent on a 64 gig N7.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> Why oh why did i buy a 8gb? I just didn't have the funds, now i kick myself, i have 1 day to return it and switch but i loose 27 on tax and shipping plus a 50 dollar up charge , not to mention more shipping, at this point plus the risk of a damn restocking fee. I'm about to go into my lab and solder in a Sd card reader like a mad scientest , hell bent on a 64 gig N7.


I'm running an 8 GB an no problems here. Just have to keep up on memory management if you're flashing ROMs as backups/ROMs take more space than just about anything else. Its mine and the g/fs though so I'm not crack-flashing on it like my phone, just update it once every week or two. 5 GB internal is good enough for me/her usage general web-browsing, apps, etc. if she wants movies or something for a long road trip... well thats what a USB OTG kernel is for (and my OTG cable and 32 GB flash drive currently in the mail from Amazon  )


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I spent all last night playing games on my N7, and now my finger hurts from moving it around all over the screen. And I'm tired.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> I spent all last night playing games on my N7, and now my finger hurts from moving it around all over the screen. And I'm tired.


Best post of the thread so far!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> I spent all last night playing games on my N7, and now my finger hurts from moving it around all over the screen. And I'm tired.


Not sure if serious... ...or just freaking awesome.


----------



## Sm0kinCamel (Feb 27, 2012)

Over all I'm pretty impressed with my n7. I do have a slight screen separation problem that seems to be getting worse over time :-( and I noticed screen flicker every now and again. Nothing big enough to cause me to send it back yet though.

I do wish it had a better front facing camera as the pictures are pretty crappy. An SD card slot would have been nice too.

Besides that I love it. I'm still running stock too so I haven't even unleashed the full potential.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## gamesmaster20 (Jan 18, 2012)

The only problem I am having is that I have a few hairline scratches on the "scratch resistant" screen that I have no I idea how they got there. Other than that I love it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

gamesmaster20 said:


> The only problem I am having is that I have a few hairline scratches on the "scratch resistant" screen that I have no I idea how they got there. Other than that I love it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


and this is why I had screen protecters ordered before the device shipped.


----------



## STiK (Jun 7, 2011)

I love this thing!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

My only complaint is that googoo didn't send me one for free. I really want one 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Disconnect (Mar 7, 2012)

First one had a damaged LCD (line across it) They replaced it quick and paid shipping both ways. This one seems to have screen flicker - not sure if it is the light sensor, the backlight or the software. Anyone else notice it in moderately low light? Kinda like a cheap fluorescent before it burns out.. not totally noticeable but once you see it you can't miss it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDQuackers (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anybody else feel like it takes an excruciating amount of time to charge using the wall charger?


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish the headphone jack was on top. Only complaint.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

If there was a rear view camera on the Nexus 7, my life would be complete.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

I have very little to complain about with the device. There is some very minor screen separation on the left hand side that I wouldn't even notice if I hadn't been looking. The 8gb is working out great from me due to the integration with Google drive. The only complaint I have is that stock is so damn good I haven't had a reason to do more than unlock and root. I am pretty confident that will change at some point though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

-Jeff- said:


> I have very little to complain about with the device. There is some very minor screen separation on the left hand side that I wouldn't even notice if I hadn't been looking. The 8gb is working out great from me due to the integration with Google drive. The only complaint I have is that stock is so damn good I haven't had a reason to do more than unlock and root. I am pretty confident that will change at some point though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I ended up purchasing mine at a microcenter. I ended up returning the first 2 because the screen lift on the left was noticeable. Finally on the third one it was barely noticeable, I have to really try to see it. Other than that though it has been a good device so far, I like it. I have a feeling all of their 7's were going to have some lift as they are from the first batches and I really didn't feel like going through their whole stock (workers were very helpful though and probably would have).

Some people are probably wondering why I just didn't buy it from google from the second batch. Two reasons, shipping cost, and ease of returning it if it turned out to be defective. Plus I get a full refund if I return it within 15 days, so that is nice.

I was told when I bought it it comes with a 1yr warranty, so my thinking is if that barely noticeable lift gets worse, I'll just get a replacement via the warranty.

I do have a question for anyone that has decided to deal with their lift because you only notice it if you are really looking for it.. has your lift gotten any worse since you've been using the device?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Any way to make the notification screen extend all the way across the screen?

Or increase the scrolling speed?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## C64c (Apr 25, 2012)

All that bothers is that its fitted with an LCD display. Watching films and not seeing true blacks like you do with AMOLED is annoying, by I keep telling myself that's when you get when you spend £199.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Any way to make the notification screen extend all the way across the screen?
> 
> Or increase the scrolling speed?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Yes can be done. I did it myself










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2(DarkHorse Revolution)


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

that looks way better, how'd you expand it all the way across?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> that looks way better, how'd you expand it all the way across?


I think you can do it with paranoid rom. I haven't tried it yet though


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Gotta say I'm pretty happy overall w/ my N7. Rooted w/ TWRP & running EOS nightlies/Trinity Kernel. Grabbed a dry apply screen protector,stylus pen,OTG-USB cable, neoprene pouch & a leather portfolio style ROOCASE. The Nexus 7 breathed life back into Android tablets & has given app developers renewed hope in developing good apps. that the Playstore's been lacking. Solid device, great price, good pickup. My Poor GNex Has been neglected since I unboxed the 7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

